# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  مخطط نوكياx1-01

## amiradja

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة ماسة الى مخطط نوكيا x1-01بحثت عنه كثيرا في المنتديات لكن دون جدوى

----------

